# DVD changer worth buying



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Is a 5- disc DVD changer worth buying? 

Or should I keep my Single disc, I was a Sony $25.00 used and a the same model new for $126.00. 

I already have a sony DVD player but I wanted something with more disc capacity for music, seince when I buy a bunch of new CD's I want to listen to them all in a roll. 

I do have a sharp Single disc player from 1991 that sounds fine but, I feel I'm missing out, without a changer. 

I used to have a techwood CD changer untill I snapped the ribbon cable while cleaning the mechanism. 

Had to dump unfortunately it sounded good. :hissyfit:


----------



## mitch3 (May 11, 2009)

I personally would not benifit from that, but for music it would be a nice thing to have if you want to listen to CD's one right after the other.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Raymond Leggs said:


> Is a 5- disc DVD changer worth buying?
> 
> Or should I keep my Single disc, I was a Sony $25.00 used and a the same model new for $126.00.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Sony has recently released 2 400 disc Blu Ray Players (BDP-CX7000ES and BDP-CX960) Here is a link for the CX7000ES: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665925651
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an older Yamaha 5 disc carousel that still sounds great, they were rated number one by consumer report in 1990 due to the high quality DA and power supply they used. The build quality of newer ones tend to be poor and usually they dont last very long.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I own a DVP-CX995V which died after 2 years. I wanted to puke. I had spent dozens of hours titling and loading the blasted thing only to have it break. 

That being said, when it did work, having access to 400 DVD's on demand was a wonderful thing. Especially for TV shows on DVD.
JJ


----------

